# WHY NO FORUM FOR UBER FREIGHT…A HUGE MONEYMAKER



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*it’s part of the Uber family and very profitable niche in the EXPEDITING SECTOR… *


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

uber what??


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

NOXDriver said:


> uber what??


UBER FREIGHT…


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

https://www.uber.com/us/en/freight/


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

it's a ripoff service that undercuts other brokers, screws truckers out of money, fails to assist drivers, is almost impossible to for drivers to contact


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> it's a ripoff service that undercuts other brokers, screws truckers out


That pretty well describes Uber everything!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Frontier Guy said:


> it's a ripoff service that undercuts other brokers, screws truckers out of money, fails to assist drivers, is almost impossible to for drivers to contact


You beat me to it...


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

I considered taking out a loan to buy a truck and dry van. Strangely, I rejected the idea.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


Uber Freight.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber Freight.


----------

